# ♦️9 Vintage Delta  light  empty boxes♦️



## Junkman Bob (Dec 28, 2022)

Here we have 9 Empty delta boxes … overall good condition besides the one that is laying flat … all boxes one price with 20 shipping via postal mo with payment… great for display or to be used for extra lites …. 
Thank you and Happy New Year


----------



## Junkman Bob (Dec 28, 2022)

👍


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jan 2, 2023)

Great for display ….


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jan 3, 2023)

Free shipping


----------

